# Southern California Velo Bella Team/Club



## rottieruff (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi all -

I am trying to start up a chapter of Velo Bella in the Los Angeles and Orange County areas. The team is all women and is geared for every ability of rider from beginner to racer. Anyone in this area (can also include Inland Empire and Ventura County) can contact me at [email protected]. You can also sign up for our yahoo group at http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/velobellaocla/ or check out the team website at http://www.velobella.org/. We are trying to set up group rides and clinics so check us out if interested and don't hesitate to email me with any questions you may have. 

Oh... For those of you not in my area, there are Velo Bella chapters all over the United States sho check out the home page to see if one is near you.


----------

